# Choc Malt Question



## Wax (26/4/04)

I'm planning on putting down an ESB fresh wort stout today. I wanted to beef it up a bit so the local hbs guy gave me 250g of choclate malt. I was advised to put the malt in 2ltr of cold water and leave it in the fridge overnight. Filter out the grain and boil the liquid up for 30 mins, cool it then chuck it in the fermenter with the wort.

I've left the malt in water in the fridge for 2 days now (forgot that I had a masive weekend away planned). Is this a problem? Hbs guy said overnight and I'm a bit concerned I may be extrating too many of the wrong compounds. :blink:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (27/4/04)

It will be OK.

Hehehheehe I advise "cold steeping" of the darker grains like chocolate, roast barley etc, but I mean mix really well with tepid water (3x weight of the grains) put the lid on the pan or container and let steep overnight on the kitchen benchtop. Your HBS guy must have interpreted 'cold steeping' a bit too literally 

For a great stout, add 500g roast barley to the 250g choc malt

Jovial Monk


----------



## Wax (27/4/04)

Cheers JM

I'll add the 500g roast barley in the next one. Is 2 ltrs of water still ok or should I be using more with the extra grain.


----------



## Wax (27/4/04)

sorry mate shoulf read the reply closer. "3x wieght of the grains"


----------



## Jovial_Monk (27/4/04)

I think you will find 3:1 water:grain by weight is a good ratio.

Mix grains and water really well: malt tends to form dry pockets and you won't extract sugars/flavors from dry pockets.

Another way of steeping is to put the grains in a bag, suspend it in wort and remove the bag when the wort starts boiling. However, for dark grains like choc and RB I would not want the grains to get too hot or you extract astringency. Boiling dark grains is just stupid!

Jovial Monk


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/4/04)

Wax
This is probably a stupid question but you don't mention. You did crush the grain didnt you?


----------



## Wax (28/4/04)

GL,
Yeah, the grain was crushed for me at the hbs.


----------

